# Do you ever want to tell people that the word wait does not have an N in it?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Although I'm sure we're all guilty of saying 'waint', I try to use correct grammar as much as I can. 

What do you think?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ive never heard that before


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

People in my family say it all the time.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## A440 (Sep 27, 2019)

Never heard it either? In the states I hear hoowhat lol... family guy pointed that out


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Never heard the word used before.


----------



## A440 (Sep 27, 2019)

I thought while reading the title "he didn't just go there" with the N -


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Never said/heard that before now.
I find it a little tough saying it. lol


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Do you hear my bloody French accent when I say "wait" ?

I would think of "wait" as some colloquial expression or a slang contraction 
of "Wait a minute (I do not want that)" and well, she actually means "she wants"... :-/


----------



## Alsomooh (Jul 12, 2020)

butterknucket said:


> Although I'm sure we're all guilty of saying 'waint', I try to use correct grammar as much as I can.
> 
> What do you think?


Now you’re just making shit up.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm just thinking "we aint". Never heard of wait with an n.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> People in my family say it all the time.


What part of the world would you be hailing from?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> ive never heard that before


Neither have I but I have noticed that people from certain parts of the states omit 'T's. Instead of words like "certain" they will say 'suran'. You also hear words like 'drawrer'. I have heard "tain't" tho. Most know where that is.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I hear it all the time......but the N is silent!


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Waint? never heard that before


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I speak fluent hillbilly and ain't ever heard of "waint"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> View attachment 326454


Nice '53 Caddy. A quick scrub and some rattle can black paint is all she needs. Mind you if you're from Yorkshire or some other places in Northern England that just wain't do.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

OP, are you not stealing that observation from Jeff Foxworthy, or are y'all related?

'Cause, if you go to a family reunion to meet woman...... you might just be a *******.. 


I tried googling it, spelling probably off from transcript, but 'wain't' is a foxworthy bit.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> OP, are you not stealing that observation from Jeff Foxworthy, or are y'all related?
> 
> 'Cause, if you go to a family reunion to meet woman...... you might just be a *******..
> 
> ...


I've never heard Jeff Foxworthy talk about waint. I'm speaking from my own family observations. I've been hearing it all my life.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

never heard that either....although "wait'n" from "waiting" I have. ie

" I'm wait'n for Godot "

surprised Greg never used that as an album/song title:

"waiting for Goddo "


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Warsh. The “r” some people add to “wash” gets me.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Or when people add a t to across. 

Acrosst


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I too, have never heard an "N" in "Wait"

But it doesn't surprise me some people do that.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Or when people add a t to across.
> 
> Acrosst


That's almost the heighth of stupidity.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

jb welder said:


> That's almost the heighth of stupidity.


People do it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've heard of people adding an 'n' to the word 'cut', but never to wait.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Un-words?

One of my favorites is boughten (as in the most expensive guitar I've ever boughten).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> I've heard of people adding an 'n' to the word 'cut', but never to wait.



Right, as in I'll be cut'n a new album today!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Right, as in I'll be cut'n a new album today!!


Cunt, Mike. I meant the word, "cunt".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Although I'm sure we're all guilty of saying 'waint', I try to use correct grammar as much as I can.
> 
> What do you think?


Never heard anyone say that. You sure they’re not saying “ain’t”. You ask “Hey, wanna grab a beer?” They reply with “aint’” as in “ain’t happening, I’m on a vodka diet” they’ve just shortened the whole sentence. Pretty efficient if you ask me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I axed all my friends and they've never heard of this.

Of course they're all dead now - because I axed them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ol' 58 said:


> Warsh. The “r” some people add to “wash” gets me.


ya, ive heard that one...very backwoodsy...had a girlfriend who grew up in rural ontario...her family had a running joke about a grandfather who used to say he had to "warsh my nuts".
also reminds me also of a new york burroughs accent...Archie Bunker used to say "terlet" instead of toilet.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Whant?


----------

